# Mindless Internet Censorship by the Government



## manas (Jul 16, 2006)

I am unable to access any blogspot.com blog since yesterday and now I am getting slight hints that it is being blocked in India by some ISP's?

Can you access blogspot.com blogs?
If yes then what is your ISP,if no then also what is your ISP?


----------



## Chirag (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

Yup I can access blogspot blogs. I use Sancharnet(BSNL) Dial up.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

yes i can too. could u give the links which u say are blocked?


----------



## manas (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

Try my blog *manast.blogspot.com or any other blogspot.com blog.I m not able to access any site on my Ortel.net broadband conn but I am able to access them on my Netone dial up connection.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

I can access the main blogspot (blogger) site but not your blog. Has it been deleted?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

Ya! my blog is also facing same problem .My frnds from Pakistan,Hyderabad and MTNL triband are saying they can't access ........................................wat to do


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

you are right, i too not able to open my blog at blogspot.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

Everything opening fine here.. (Even your blog Manas). BTW me on airtel.


----------



## manas (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

See this:
*www.desipundit.com/2006/07/15/blogspotcom-blocked-in-india-by-some-isps/

and 

*www.gonomad.com/traveltalesfromindia/2006/07/what-is-up-with-blogspot-blogger-sites.html


----------



## titun (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Can u access any blogspot.com blog?*

Yes manas I am also not able to open your blog. You know I also use Ortel Broadband here, may be our ISP blocking it.


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 17, 2006)

*Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

I've been reading on linux-india irc channels about the recent unaccessibility of Blogspot.com, Typepad.com blogs. It seems that the ministry of IT has ordered such blockage. Several people have reported about the government agency CERT-IN  < *www.cert-in.org.in >  behind this blocking, and has issued notices to several indian isps.

*jace.seacrow.com/archive/2006/07/17/blogspot-blocked-by-indian-isps
*techbytes.co.in/experimental/bypas...006/07/blogger-has-been-blocked-in-india.html


If you are experiencing connection timeouts while visiting blogspot.com blogs then mention here.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

I m not facing such problem.............. but my friends are saying they can't access my blog.. I m acessing net using BSNL ,*but i m confused if ministry of IT has ordered such blockage so y BSNL is not blocking blogspot!*.


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

Run...the thought police are here.
An Orwelian nightmare unfolding guys...

But,its strange.
I can access all of them.
Anyway,one can use *anonymiser.com or any other proxies too.


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

_Threads Merged_


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

Not all ISPs have implemented the block. As i can see right now, my blogs are not available on Reliance link at TIFR and Exatt connection at home. However they are available on MTNL connection at office. 

As of now the reported ISPs blocking Blogspot are:
Reliance, Spectranet, BSNL, Exatt, Bharti


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

Please add Sify also to it...Could not access even a single blogspot.com Blog! What rubbish...banning freedom of speech??


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

add bsnl dataone to list also
anyways i always keep 50 tried & tested peoxies handy but what for the vistors they will not use proxy.so we will lose good amount of visitors


----------



## nix (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

even i cant access *.blogspot.com
this is ridiculous....first there is talk of conrolling media, then this and god knows what next??


----------



## knight17 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

Use proxies as mentioned..
Here is one more
*www.anonymouse.org
thanks!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

*India blocks Blogger, TypeAd and Geocities blogs and websites*



> The Indian Government has issued an order to all Indian ISPs for a ban on various blogging sites. While no official release has been made on this front, the reasons being attributed to this ban range from it being a preventive measure to stop sleeper terrorist cells from accessing instructions contained in blogs, to a new measure to try and control the spread of information through blogs. The order was issued by Department of Telecommunications (DoT). The known list of blocked domains is *.blogspot.com, *.typepad.com and geocities.com/*.
> 
> It leads me to wonder if this is a case of ISPs overreacting, which would not be the first. Three years ago, they had rather zealously blocked groups.yahoo.com in a similar manner when all they wanted to actually do was to block a particular group. As of now most of the large ISPs have already complied with the DoT order and a large population of Indian bloggers has been cut off from their own blogs. Keep checking back here, as we will post more news on this story whnever available.


*Source:* *tech.moneycontrol.com/

Here is a list of Indian ISPs who have already complied with this order.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

strange bsnl is not there in the list however the blogger does not open in it


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

BSNL also started to ban *.blogspot.com!.Tis Govt sucks our right of information.................................................


----------



## kalpik (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

Ok.. Even Airtel blocking blogspot now!


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

This news has been published in all major newspapers today. Seems like the media has taken this issue very seriously.

Maybe sometime today i might be able to get my hands on the list of sites that CERT-IN < *www.cert-in.org.in > has ordered the ministry of IT to block, from a contact who has highly placed contact in a major ISP. *I've been told that  the list of websites blocked runs into 28 pages..*

From the initial guesses it seems that they have setup rules on ISPs routers which block any IP addresses that belong to Blogger, Typepad, Geocities etc..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

May be in future they BAN forums.


----------



## aadipa (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

It is funny to read what some officials said to Hindustan Times


> Officials defended the decision saying, “We would like those people to come forward who access these (the 12) radical websites and please explain to us what are they missing from their lives in the absence of these sites.”


----------



## iDope (Jul 18, 2006)

As repoted by Rediff.com


			
				Rediff.com said:
			
		

> *Are Internet Service Providers blocking blogs?*
> Shivam Vij
> July 17, 2006 19:25 IST
> 
> ...



Till now I have accepted a lot of wrongs done by the government, the corruption, inefficiency of government agencies and the general state of affairs in this country. I put up with it till now thinking that it hardly affects me and that its not big deal (plus the general tolerant attitude of "chalta hai" us Indians have). 

I always thought Internet will be always safe from the government because of their ignorance of it. Internet was the one place left in this country free from government mishandling. Turns out I was wrong. This is going too far.

I am a webmaster and Internet is where I earn my living, get news and information, find entertainment, and even do shopping. I don't want mindless stupid government censorship to destroy the Internet for Indians. This isn't China. Such actions by the government cannot be tolerated. Remember, if you don't do anything now they WILL get bolder and start assuming more control. They can not and should not attempt this as:

1) They do not understand what Internet is and how it works, and will end up messing it up (this incident is an example).
2) Internet should be free of ALL censorship. That's how the Internet works.
3) Internet is bringing in huge amount of revenue (foreign exchange) for Indians and its the best and biggest source of information. More and more people like myself are able to work from home and able to employ themselves and even others. We don't need government interference in it, we are doing well without it.

*What I propose is a Lawsuit against Govt. of India and/or CERT-IN*
First I suggest a RTI application be filed. This will surely help us with the case. Are there any lawyers on here who would like to help? I am ready contribute my time and even some money towards this cause. Those who are interested please post in this thread.

Don't let the government get away with anything. If we don't take an action against this who will? I, for one, cannot continue being a sheep.

"Beware he who would deny you access to information, for in his heart he dreams himself your master"

See BloggersCollective


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

cant open any blogs but the blogger.com page can be accessed 
MTNLTriband,Mumbai here


----------



## champ_rock (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

i also casnt open my blog... its www.jakshay.blogspot.com
i am on sify
does anyone know why is this happening?


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

techno, because blogger.com's ip is  66.102.15.100
and individual blog pages on blogger have an ip 66.102.15.101

they must have enabled IP level blocking.

btw, Coral Cache technique  works

**gnurag.blogspot.com.nyud.net:8080*

just add a  * .nyud.net:8080 * to any blocked site you want to access.


----------



## aadipa (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*



			
				anarchist said:
			
		

> blogspot and geocities (never tried typepad) are not openeing directly. anyway we can use proxies to open these like:
> 
> *www.thewebtunnel.com/


 
This is not about how we can access these sites, there are n-number of ways to bypass such blocks, but the important question is why these sites are blocked.


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

The internet is extremely powerful. It will always route around these kinds of blocks. But i really wonder how clueless these government officials  can be. I bet they might have thought blogger.com was just another smalltime site, and that this block will get un-noticed.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*

Personally I hate blogs, tried it once, it felt like a diary, and I felt like Betty from Archie comics:



> "Dear Diary,
> 
> My life sucks; the world has gone crazy; wars everywhere; bomb blasts; floods; bird fl; etc. ad infinitum, ad nauseum -- yet I somehow feel that people will be interested in reading about my little life and perhaps think that I write well because I use Microsoft Word's thesaurus better than most other people... I want to show off to my friends, I hope they like how I write... Perhaps I can take a news article and add my own 2 cents worth and people will link to me and raise my google rankings...
> 
> Oh dear diary, woe is me!!!"



Oh well, no big loss... though blocking sites is stupid, teach the cops computers and how to form a search query in google rather than exhibit paranoia and block everything. 

I'll only miss a few technology blogs though, everything else is expendible! 

Raaabo


----------



## iDope (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Indian ISPs blocking *.blogspot.com and *.typepad.com blogs*



			
				Raaabo said:
			
		

> Personally I hate blogs, tried it once, it felt like a diary, and I felt like Betty from Archie comics:
> 
> Oh well, no big loss... though blocking sites is stupid, teach the cops computers and how to form a search query in google rather than exhibit paranoia and block everything.
> 
> ...



I understand you are joking. But I hope you understand this isn't about just blocking some blogs. Nobody should be able to tell us what we can or cannot read. Just read my post earlier in this thread.

And for the record: I am not even a blogger and I hardly read any blogs, but I do feel concerned.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 18, 2006)

my blog is not mine now.


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 18, 2006)

i wanna sue the govt or whatever the sh** responsible for bringing down ad revenues on my blog. Is it possible

Btw, are those guyz gonna ban emails,forums and sms' as one can send porn/terrorist activities/hatred over them

I always liked being an Indian, But slowly i'm losing my love for this country bcoz of the govt. Our govt , which consists mainly of 70 yr olds , do what the 70 year olds want and not what the majority of the population wants.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: I have won nearly 750000000 dollars in british and american lottery*

so y the hell are u spamming here


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 18, 2006)

Good thought vyasram, I also wanna sue them .My ads revenue is also being affected. Can we do it?


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 18, 2006)

ok well blogs on blogspot.com are opening for me now 
MTNL Triband,Mumbai by the way


----------



## shoaibjameel123 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: I have won nearly 750000000 dollars in british and american lottery*

I've received hundred of those. if it's true I "am the richest man on earth". 
Don't believe in such mails.
They are SPAMS


----------



## blueshift (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: I have won nearly 750000000 dollars in british and american lottery*

Yahoo Spam protection works better for me.


----------



## True Geek (Jul 18, 2006)

First Reservation
And now this.

CONGRESS SUX


----------



## knight17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: I have won nearly 750000000 dollars in british and american lottery*

You can mark messges as Spam if it comes to your inbox.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: I have won nearly 750000000 dollars in british and american lottery*

SPAM written all over it .


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: I have won nearly 750000000 dollars in british and american lottery*

LOOOOL. Why do you belive this stuff.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 19, 2006)

If it is true, It sucks. Soon india will be like china. China blocks everything which they dont feel good.

Congress always sux. BTW i wonder why people voted for congress. So i will say sux to people who voted for them.


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: I have won nearly 750000000 dollars in british and american lottery*

LOVL who said i believe in these things i wass just wondering that google spam filter is not upto the mark


----------



## True Geek (Jul 19, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Congress always sux. BTW i wonder why people voted for congress. So i will say sux to people who voted for them.



And to ppl who Didn't voted at all. Because thats y , congress came in.
(BTW, I din't voted last time But hey, I was not 18 that time)


----------



## khin007 (Jul 19, 2006)

all popular bloging sites including blogger is banned by our Central Govt

removed   dont know legal or not   cool 

Blogger, Geocities, Typepad is banned by RTI of India due to Mumbai Attack

Everyone get shock to hear about IP blocking news. In another forum blogger community I got a letter which every blog holder have send it to RTI. Now its time to show our uniqeness againest RTI, India.
The letter is shown given below :

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

To 
Shri B.B. Bahi,
Joint Director and PIO(RTI)
Office of PIO (RTI)
Room No 1016, Electronics Niketan
Department od INfomation Technology (DIT)
Ministry of Communication and Information Technology
6, CGO Complex, New Delhi

Sub: Information regarding the blocking of internet website domains

Dear Sir,

It has come to my attention that I , along with several other internet users accross the country, have been unable to access the following websites:

*www.blogspot.com
*www.geocities.com
*www.typepad.com

As well as the following sub domains:

*sub-domain.blogspot.com
*sub-domain.blogspot.com

On asking the relevant ISPs, their users were told these websites have been blocked under a directive of the Ministry of communication and Information Technology, Government of India.

I would like to use the right to infomation act to ascertain the following:

1. Has there been any such directive issued by the Ministry of Communications & Information Technology?
2. If so, why has this ban coma into force?
3. Why have these particular domain names been specifically banned?
4. When will this ban cease to exist?
5. If no such directive has been issued, why are these websites being blocked?
6. Who is responsible for ensuring that Indian citizens have the fredom to access these websites?
7. What form of redressal does an Indian citizen have to ensure that these websites are no longer blocked?


I must emphize here that these websites, are used by thousands of ordinary Indian Citizens to express their niews, thoughts and ideas. Indian citizens have the right to express their views freely, and have an unhinded exchange oh thoughts and ideas.

Blocking these websites universally and not allowing Indian citizens to read any of them is tantamount to hidering the freedom of expression of those thousands of ordinary Indian citizens.

I request you to kindly look into this matter. Thank you in advance for your co-operation.
Yours Sincerely,



<Your name>
<Address>
<Address>

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Take a print out of this letter and post it.
Note: Don't forgot to sign down
Pass this letter to all your friends and asks post to RTI.
Aprox. 2500 letter already posted.
Take it seriously


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 19, 2006)

ya i read about this in news paper .. 
I dont read blogs generalay but banning is not good thing ..

only blog ban will not help in that case ..!! they should ban entire internet for stoping them !!!!


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Blogging sites are banned*

well the sites are working. and please correct spellings before sending that letter or the reply would be that you dont need to go to net as hindi is not used in blogs.


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 19, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> And to ppl who Didn't voted at all. Because thats y , congress came in.
> (BTW, I din't voted last time But hey, I was not 18 that time)


Its so sad that i voted for Congress.


----------



## theexister (Jul 19, 2006)

For guys like me who still cant access their blogs you can try

*www.browseatwork.com

This acts as a proxy go around.


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 19, 2006)

_Threads Merged_


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 19, 2006)

meh, this thread keeps jumping from In General >> Random News >> In General !!!


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 19, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> meh, this thread keeps jumping from In General >> Random News >> In General !!!


Anurag, first it was in QnA before I decided to merge with your thread in General...


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 19, 2006)

Man, India is starting to suck.

There is no liberal party in the entire ****ing country


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey guys i got a idea, i dono if it works for all blogs @ blogspot. try it out.

trick--> goto Google.com  , enter the address of the blog . it will usually show a single link to the address ... haaa there is a link called show google cache of *www.*****.blogsopt.com  

Click on it and you will see the cached blog. 

well this might not be up to date but... something is beter than nothing


----------



## apurvrdx (Jul 19, 2006)

hey this sucks india cant do this this worse than china atleast there entire net is under tabs why just blogspot this is bad very very bad but it might even be the outage they show on the main site it says something like scheduled outage at 5 oo ....


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 19, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> Hey guys i got a idea, i dono if it works for all blogs @ blogspot. try it out.
> 
> trick--> goto Google.com  , enter the address of the blog . it will usually show a single link to the address ... haaa there is a link called show google cache of *www.*****.blogsopt.com
> 
> ...



Well using proxies would be rather better .


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 19, 2006)

Also the news is in *times of india new delhi edition*


----------



## blueshift (Jul 19, 2006)

I can access blogspot, typepad and geocities sites now, finally!


----------



## True Geek (Jul 19, 2006)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Well using proxies would be rather better .



And what if they starts to block proxy sites too


----------



## nix (Jul 19, 2006)

This sux.... I had started a blog just a day before the ban and had made two posts. Indian youth have to fight for it. we have to bunk college or school and let the govt know that we are angry....we should make protests. but instead i see noone wants to do so..thats y govt takes us for ride and we do nothin'


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 19, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Man, India is starting to suck.
> 
> There is no liberal party in the entire ****ing country



I say that 10+ times in a day. The government sucks not India.


----------



## mediator (Jul 19, 2006)

I think this is a government technique to kill the freedom of speech. The revolt we students massed was because of these blog sites, groups , E-polls etc. Now they want to destroy our weapon so we are rendered defenceless.


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 20, 2006)

THis govermant is even worse than nazi goverment in germany


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 20, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> I think this is a government technique to kill the freedom of speech. The revolt we students massed was because of these blog sites, groups , E-polls etc. Now they want to destroy our weapon so we are rendered defenceless.



They want indians to be illererate. The government are illererate people who is working there. So they wanted up to be illererate. 

Let us start a war with Indian Government.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jul 20, 2006)

Indian Government doesn't represent the citizens of this country any more.
They're slowly turning this country into a dystopian society. And this cannot
be stopped unless we, the citizens, rise against the opression by our very own
said representatives.

The clowns must be dragged down from their thrones and punished in the
most severe manner possible. None of the political parties of India are concerned
about well-being of the citizens.

Rise now before it's too late.
V for violence against the Government.
V for Victory!

- Yamaraj


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2006)

here is what i got from rediff


> *Blog blockade will be lifted in 48 hours*
> The blocking of blogs hosted by sites such as Blogspot, Typepad and Yahoo! Geocities by Internet Service Providers is likely to be lifted within 48 hours.
> 
> At least that is what Amitabh Singhal, a spokesperson of the Internet Service Providers Association of India (ISPAI) told this correspondent on Wednesday.
> ...



*www.rediff.com/news/2006/jul/19blogs.htm


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 20, 2006)

its strange how come google or blogger itself is numb about this


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 20, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Dataone has now lifted the ban. Anyway, the government didnt ask the ISPs to block the entire domain. They had provided them a list of specific sites they want blocked.
> However, I think thats fruiteless too, as its extremely easy to acces those sites using proxies.


I still cant access my blog  *rahulsparadise.blogspot.com/ , I am using Dataone.


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 20, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I say that 10+ times in a day. The government sucks not India.


Maybe, but the government in India does mnot change, no matter who wins the election.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 20, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I still cant access my blog  *rahulsparadise.blogspot.com/ , I am using Dataone.



Its opening now , i can use my blog as well as i can see yours  .(me on dataone)


----------



## VD17 (Jul 21, 2006)

yup.. dataone lifted the ban..


----------



## nishant_nms (Jul 21, 2006)

DOT has resend it's order now to ISPs and this time it is much clear and they have asked only to ban specific sites not the complete parent site.


----------



## mediator (Jul 21, 2006)

WOW so many HINDU SITES BLOCKED??? This Govt as I thought is Anti-Hindu !!


----------



## theexister (Jul 21, 2006)

Im on dataone from hyderabad & still cant view any on blogspot.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 21, 2006)

hurray ban lifted , I can access my blog on Dataone.


----------



## nach p (Jul 21, 2006)

still cant acess blog from sify


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^
will take some time to be lifted on all isp's


----------



## nishant_nms (Jul 21, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> WOW so many HINDU SITES BLOCKED??? This Govt as I thought is Anti-Hindu !!


Definetly an Anti-Hindu Government. And worshipers of Sonia Gandhi.
And now I think that they(govt.) will ban this site after this post


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 2, 2006)

Sify has lifted the ban...sorry for late reporting...but I was off the net for past 15 days.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 2, 2006)

ugh! i m facing blogspot ban in BSNL dataone @ 2nd aug ---- Do they hav banned again


----------

